# Dawes Galaxy 2011 frame size indecision



## dave.p (29 Mar 2011)

Hello all,

I would be grateful for your experience and advice as I am a cycling novice. I have just preordered a Dawes Galaxy 2011 for a summer journey from Istanbul back to the UK (very excited) and have gone for a 58cm frame. I am 6 feet tall with a 32 inch inside leg. Have I made the right choice?

OR

Based on this sizing guide: http://www.dawescycles.com/t-sizingguide.aspx My result based on an inside leg measurement of 32 inches and a horizontal top tube, is a 56 frame. This guide says "If you fall between sizes we advise you go for the smaller size." Is a 53cm frame more suitable?


Many thanks,


David


----------



## bigjim (29 Mar 2011)

I'm 6'2" with a 33" inside leg and ride bikes with 56, 58, and 60cm frames. I find them each one of them comfortable on all day rides. Although the 56 is a compact frame with a lot of seatpost showing though not a problem. The only thing that ever makes a comfort difference is the saddle and the reach to the bars. I always have to fit a shorter/higher stem as I must be short bodied due to the long legs. I would never go less than a 56 with your leg length. I think 58 would be just about right but you may have to fiddle with saddle/stem.


----------



## Garz (29 Mar 2011)

I would say a 56 or 58.


----------



## Russell Allen (29 Mar 2011)

I am 5'11" with 32" inside leg and have a Galaxy Plus from SPA, they recommended a 54 and it is spot on. I would give them a call and ask. A 56 would be way too large for me.

According to the Dawes website you need a frame 0.64 x inside leg (new glaxies have a semi sloping tube) 

32" = 82cm 82 x 0.64 = 53 ish 

I really think a 54 would be correct, but like I said phone Spa Cycles they will know for sure

Regards

Russell


----------



## dave.p (30 Mar 2011)

Thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## Herbie (30 Mar 2011)

Great choice of bike, i'm sure it will do you proud


----------



## Danny (31 Mar 2011)

If you can I would try out each size frame, as there are lots of factors which can affect how well a frame fits. Failing that if you are buying through your local bike shop get them to measure you first to confirm that you have ordered the right size, or get an assurance that you can swap it for the smaller size if necessary.

I'm also 6' and when I bought a new touring bike a few years ago ended up not buying a Dawes because I felt that the 53cm frame was too small and the 58cm frame was too big.


----------



## pshore (3 Apr 2011)

dave.p said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I would be grateful for your experience and advice as I am a cycling novice. I have just preordered a Dawes Galaxy 2011 for a summer journey from Istanbul back to the UK (very excited) and have gone for a 58cm frame. I am 6 feet tall with a 32 inch inside leg. Have I made the right choice?
> 
> ...



You are going to be spending a lot of time on that bike so it is important to get the sizing right. 

When I bought mine in 2010, I went for a Dawes Galaxy over a Ridegeback Horizon purely because I felt more comfortable on the Dawes. I could only have made that choice by riding the bikes. A good reason to use your LBS.

I am 5ft11 with 30" inside leg and had the choice of 54cm or 57cm frame. I took a long time deciding but went smaller in the end because it was just too much of a stretch to the bars for me. I've got short arms so I think that was the major factor and I thought it is always easier to buy a longer stem than a shorter frame. It was close though, I think if I had longer arms or perhaps a slightly longer inside leg the 57 would have been right.


----------



## funnymummy (4 Apr 2011)

I'm 6'2" Inside leg is 35", I've got a Dawes Horizon, 60 frame.
It has been a damn comfortable bike to ride until recently - I had an operation on my hand last year which has left me with carpal tunnel, riding on ther drops seems to aggrevate it, so sadly I am now switching to a flat barred bike with less on a reach
Good luck with your Dawes - they are fab bikes x


----------



## dnrc (16 Apr 2011)

I'm just over 6' and have a few years old galaxy (2008 i think).

The frame is a 53/54 and fits me fine.


----------

